# Ratings and pay update lag.



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

It looks like uber has either been skimping on their hardware or cheaping out on their bandwidth (or both).

I spent $1.60 and did a self ride today because I was curious if the lag in jobs updating to my account (sometimes 2-3 hours) was also affecting the customer end.

Sure enough, I ended the 1/2 mile, $4 ride on my uber phone and it ended on my rider phone also. However, although I was prompted to rate the rider, the rider app gave no prompt to rate the driver. In fact there was no indication the trip had ended at all other than I was back on the screen where I could order.

I checked my driver account and the ride wasn't there. It wasn't for 2.5 hours until the ride finally appeared in my driver account. At this point I opened my rider app and was finally prompted to rate the ride.

OUR JOBS ARE ON THE LINE WITH THESE RATINGS.

Uber won't even provide the basic network infrastructure to allow people to rate us on the spot consistently. People may not open that app again for a month... or never... who knows? But they won't be prompted to rate you until they do.

Also! Maybe this is why they can't add the tipping feature. If they are lagging so far behind on the back end of the ride, the customer may never get the tip prompt, or at least not until long after the charge has gone through.

Sloppy, very sloppy!

Is this where our 10$/week data fee goes? They must be spending it on coke and *****s cuz this network is flawed.


----------



## bulabula1 (Oct 9, 2014)

my rating hasn't changed in over a dozen rides... I am sort of new, but I would think that someone would have rated me over the last few weeks. I e-mailed about it but was given a general answer that basically said "all looks fine". I am thinking someone is off about the whole thing


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

I use Uber 2-3 times a week (as a rider) and the screen to rate my drivers only pops up half of the time. This is in line with what some customers have told me as well.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

bulabula1 said:


> my rating hasn't changed in over a dozen rides... I am sort of new, but I would think that someone would have rated me over the last few weeks. I e-mailed about it but was given a general answer that basically said "all looks fine". I am thinking someone is off about the whole thing


Now you know why. I'm suspecting this all started in September with the new dashboard.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I checked my driver account and the ride wasn't there. It wasn't for 2.5 hours until the ride finally appeared in my driver account.


This happen to me today for the first time. I shrugged it off after noting the pickup/drop off address and time because I read somewhere that if a fare doesn't show up within 48hrs a ticket should be filed. Sure enough, it appeared after about 3 hours from drop off.


----------



## buster11xx (Aug 13, 2014)

I have noticed on rides I took that asking for a rating takes a long time. Weekends are really bad as things do not get processed when it is busy. It is something that really needs looked at. My driver statements (when they used to come) would have about 50% of my rides rated.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> It looks like uber has either been skimping on their hardware or cheaping out on their bandwidth (or both).
> 
> I spent $1.60 and did a self ride today because I was curious if the lag in jobs updating to my account (sometimes 2-3 hours) was also affecting the customer end.
> 
> ...


Hope you gave yourself 5 Stars


----------



## Wolf359 (Oct 15, 2014)

I was told by an Uber CSR (I was writing as a customer/rider) that they don't ask for ratings for all drivers everytime. They didn't explain why, but did offer to submit whatever rating I wanted to give that particular driver.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Wolf359 said:


> I was told by an Uber CSR (I was writing as a customer/rider) that they don't ask for ratings for all drivers everytime. They didn't explain why, but did offer to submit whatever rating I wanted to give that particular driver.


That is interesting, If you don't take every single rating into account how can the result have any accuracy at all? What if the now random samples are all bad ratings by chance? and the ones they did not ask for were 5 stars?

Like all things Uber the lowly drivers will never know why. Like why we get pinged over 8 other cars that are closer to the pax.... UberMystery.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> That is interesting, If you don't take every single rating into account how can the result have any accuracy at all? What if the now random samples are all bad ratings by chance? and the ones they did not ask for were 5 stars?
> 
> Like all things Uber the lowly drivers will never know why. Like why we get pinged over 8 other cars that are closer to the pax.... UberMystery.


I'm sure the not rating thing is just a canned answer excuse for the lag issue and I wouldn't be surprised if the skipping over cars is related as well.

They need to upgrade their servers and bandwidth to make it run right ... World of warcraft and call of duty can do real time so we know it's possible ... uber us just not spending them necessary cash.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I was at their office yesterday and returned the iPhone, since I now can use my Galaxy S4 with the Uber driver app, they tried to make me keep the iPhone, giving me some poor excuse, things got heated and they finally gave in. If you see all the fresh meat that is lining up in that office is beyond ridiculous, all the fresh meat was looking at me stunned when I was pretty much ready to pummel someone in there, they treat you like garbage, and have that take it or leave it attitude, ****ing commies. And yes their board has been lagging recently do to the over saturation of drivers, looks like they need more servers to handle the load.
On another note, I drove this guy to Newark Airport in NJ from NY, nice British fella, he gave me a $20 tip, then instead of going home I decided to head back to the city to do more jobs, big mistake, I only did 2 more jobs for $25 total, after the second job my radio did not ping for over half an hour, there where drivers everywhere, so I decided to call it a night, lost precious sleeping time " something I have not been getting lately", and gas and wear and tear on my car.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I was at their office yesterday and returned the iPhone, since I now can use my Galaxy S4 with the Uber driver app, they tried to make me keep the iPhone, giving me some poor excuse, things got heated and they finally gave in. If you see all the fresh meat that is lining up in that office is beyond ridiculous, all the fresh meat was looking at me stunned when I was pretty much ready to pummel someone in there, they treat you like garbage, and have that take it or leave it attitude, ****ing commies. And yes their board has been lagging recently do to the over saturation of drivers, looks like they need more servers to handle the load.
> On another note, I drove this guy to Newark Airport in NJ from NY, nice British fella, he gave me a $20 tip, then instead of going home I decided to head back to the city to do more jobs, big mistake, I only di 2 more jobs for $25 total, after the second job my radio did not ping for over half an hour, there where drivers everywhere, so I decided to call it a night, lost previous sleeping time " something I have not been getting lately", and gas and wear and tear on my car.


Nice of them to tell me the android app was available.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

They are not, they are trying to squeeze as much money as they can from those iPhones, which is costing them peanuts.


----------

